
PHP Creator Rasmus Lerdorf Shares Lessons Learned from the Last 25 Years - WalterSobchak
https://thenewstack.io/php-creator-rasmus-lerdorf-shares-lessons-learned-from-the-last-25-years/
======
joelx
I love PHP! Very easy to learn, universally used, tons of code written for
pretty much anything you can think of.

